# Washing sheep?



## Snowflight1 (May 24, 2020)

Hello, this is my first year in the 4-H sheep project and I have two market lambs (finn/rideau arcott crosses) that I am selling in two weeks. Due to covid-19 I have not had as much teaching about sheep as I would have liked to. It rained hard for 3 days and now the sheeps pen is full of mud and waste. The sheep are super muddy and their wool stinks. I have them put grazing in dry land for the day time. I was wondering if there was a way to wash them without ruining their wool (so they can stay warm during the canadian cold nights) . I also want their wool to be able to dry before nighttime. Its very sunny during the day if that helps. Is it okay for me to wash my sheep (with water)?


----------

